# Killer wood chipper



## racnruss (Oct 30, 2009)

A customer I worked for this week told me a story about him and his wife being on vacation in Loveland, Co. a few years ago when a tree trimmer went through his wood chipper.

Guess what? I bought a wood chipper in Loveland, Co. 2 years ago from a tree man's widow.

Turns out, I bought the exact same chipper owned by Brian Morse of Brian's tree service that he was killed in. 01 Vermeer BC1250A.

Kind of spooky and coincidental huh?

Russ.


----------



## TJ-Bill (Oct 30, 2009)

Makes for an interesting 1st post!!
Welcome aboard!


----------



## Ductape (Oct 30, 2009)

Luckily................. you aren't superstitious ! :jawdrop:


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 30, 2009)

Better make sure the safety stop/reverse is working.

Idk how i would sell it after that.


----------



## TreeW?rx (Oct 31, 2009)

That just makes me shiver.


----------



## Booshcat (Oct 31, 2009)

man o man. I'd be afraid to pull a radiator cowling off on that one.


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hope they cleaned it.


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Oct 31, 2009)

Well they all have that potential don't they? Just be careful with it. Chippers are usually pretty safe. Most of the fatalities I hear about are due to operator error. Be safe and work smart. It is just a dumb machine that does exactly what it is supposed to do. Just don't let it do that to you. Be safe everybody.


----------



## Grace Tree (Nov 1, 2009)

TimberJack_7 said:


> Well they all have that potential don't they? Just be careful with it. Chippers are usually pretty safe. Most of the fatalities I hear about are due to operator error. Be safe and work smart. It is just a dumb machine that does exactly what it is supposed to do. Just don't let it do that to you. Be safe everybody.



Good post,
Phil


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 1, 2009)

So you bought a chipper and two yrs later found out that It ate a man, and you still use it? If it isn't insured insure it and burn it or you may be next.....


----------



## racnruss (Nov 1, 2009)

The machine was in excellent condition when I bought it. It was clean...too clean. And I just found all this out last week after owning it for 2 years.

Now, here's another quandry. I sold that machine to a tree guy that lives 15 miles from me about a month ago, before I knew the history. Should I call him and tell him all this?

By the way, I bought a Woodsman 12x and it is just awesome. Plus I talked to the previous owner and he is still alive.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 1, 2009)

racnruss said:


> The machine was in excellent condition when I bought it. It was clean...too clean. And I just found all this out last week after owning it for 2 years.
> 
> Now, here's another quandry. I sold that machine to a tree guy that lives 15 miles from me about a month ago, before I knew the history. Should I call him and tell him all this?
> 
> By the way, I bought a Woodsman 12x and it is just awesome. Plus I talked to the previous owner and he is still alive.


Do you like the guy, if not let him find out the hard way..


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 1, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> Do you like the guy, if not let him find out the hard way..


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 2, 2009)

I grew up with an Asplundh 16 inch drumb, "chuck and duck", and don't know how many shirts, hats and gloves I lost. My back looked like a slave on a Roman ship, but I don't remember hearing of as many fatal mishaps with them as I have with the disk chippers. Maybe it's because the discs have been around so long now. I also think the early chippers were so loud and agressive people had a fear of them. Now they are much more quiet and the feed is so slow people get closer and stick their hands where they shouldn't be. 

Back in the 60's we had a climber with a friend that lost his leg to just below the knee, and still climed with an artificial leg. They had the chipper backed up to a bank where the shoot was at ground level. He took his foot to push a small log in and slipped. One leg went to the outside of the shoot and the other in, his crotch saved him. If that had ben a disc the feed rolers would have pulled him in.

I think I'd be glad the machine was gone, Joe.


----------



## ray benson (Nov 2, 2009)

The fatality was December 2005
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=30853&highlight=colorado


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 8, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I don't think you should tell the new owner.
> 
> This whole thread has been in poor taste in my opinion. It doesn't belong in the Arboricultural Injuries and Fatalities forum because it's about a piece of equipment.
> 
> Welcome to ArboristSite!



I agree completely. 

Besides, that chipper didn't kill anybody, the operator did.


----------

